# Ford 3000 Instrument panel



## tt500

Hi , Does anyone have a wiring diagram or picture showing the wire colours to the back of the instrument panel 

thanks


----------



## Big_T

I wired an instrument panel on a 3600 20+ years ago, but I do not remember how I did it. I found this on the internet for a Ford 4610. Hope this helps: 

I have a 4610 series II. The cluster is upside down in the photo of the back. The Purple and black wires go to the dash lights. All other hot wires are red with lt. blue stripe. The hot to the fuel and temp are daisy chained red wires. Ground is daisy chained black. Grn with blue or black stripe goes to fuel gauge. Solid Grn goes to temp gauge. There is a red with lt. blue stripe going to each of the warning lights. Oil gets a solid Lt. blue, Air gets a Dk. blue with yellow stripe, and Battery gets a Lt. blue with red stripe. Left to right from drivers seat the warning lights are Battery, Air, blank, Oil. Hope this helps.


----------



## tt500

Thanks for that , the 3000 has a different panel and wires are different colours
so if theres any one else out there 

much appreciated


----------



## Big_T

Here's a wiring diagram from Cliff P on another forum. Let us know if this doesn't help:


----------



## blanckmd

I purchased a new wiring harness, and have a book with the above diagram. However none of the colors match. Trying to use an ohm meter to see which wires are which but that does not seem to be working out either.


----------



## sixbales

Note that the above diagram is for Fords made in Basildon, England or in Belgium (A & B designations). The original post was from a man in the UK. 

It's best to start a new thread, rather than attach to an existing thread.

Your tractor serial number is probably a "C" designation, or made in the USA. Find a diagram for a US made tractor. If you have the same manual that the above diagram came from, refer to figure 160. I would expect Ford to use the same color codes, but maybe not.


----------



## blanckmd

My tractor was made in England and I have now purchased a wiring harness for it. The above diagram is correct if I just knew more. A friend with some experience with reading diagrams and wiring will give me some advice.

Thanks all for your response.


----------



## blanckmd

The tractor runs now...All (almost all) things are good. Tachometer is not functioning correctly. Hour meter not at all.


----------

